# what's gone wrong here??



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Just spraying a stereo facia for the rs and have hit a problem!
I gave the surface a wipe over before primer but it seems to have reacted 
I assume blast off and start again is the answer?
I used normal simonz primer, should I really be using a plastic primer?





Any help much appreciated


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks like there has been grease or silicone on it. When i painted my wheel trims i used plastic primer, touch wood there are still like new 2 and a bit years on.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It may have been because you didn't use a plastic adhesion aid.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> It may have been because you didn't use a plastic adhesion aid.


Lol no I didn't never have tbh
What is it? Another spray can to buy I suppose :wall::lol:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

What did you wipe the surface with?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would say the primers gone on way way to wet,you will have to take the lot off and start again but just put light coats on and let it Matt offa bit before the next coat of primer.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

m4rkymark said:


> What did you wipe the surface with?


Some big wipes and then washed it with water and left to dry



toddy23 said:


> I would say the primers gone on way way to wet,you will have to take the lot off and start again but just put light coats on and let it Matt offa bit before the next coat of primer.


Many I am putting to much on my mist coat 
But tbh that cracking happened as soon as it started to take


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

clean it with a degreasing soap first, fairy liquid will be good, then give it a wipe over with some pre paint wipes, u can get them from halfords


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

some rattle cans wont take panel wipe , id clean it all up and reprime ,sand with hot water with a smidge of fairy in it and then dry it with kitchen roll and on with the paint


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

You may find its solvents out of the plastic reacting with the primer, may be an idea to put a bar coat on before primer


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

robdcfc said:


> You may find its solvents out of the plastic reacting with the primer, may be an idea to put a bar coat on before primer


What's a bar coat then lol


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like you have put your second coat on too heavy. The solvent in the primer has eaten in to the previous coat and reacted leaving you with this. You should just be able to pick the dodgy bits off then feather out the edges. Once your happy start the whole priming process again and apply in light coats to allow the solvent to flash off fully. Lights coats is key to spraying aerosols. 

Sutty.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

What tends to happen is when people see a problem they think put more on heavier to cover it but that's the worst thing you can do,with any rattle can wether it be primer or colour you always put a light coat on and dry it before the next(I call it a safe coat)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Deffo barcoat it first. The paint has reacted with the oil in the plastic. Common problem when painting plastic parts.


----------

